# What are my friends body fat percentages a women and a man.



## Best (Jun 16, 2014)

Two pics of one women and three pics of one man what are their body fat percentages.fell free to comment.do they have any muscle or are they fat,


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Lol you want us to tell you the BF% of someone in a coat :lol:


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Infact are these photos of photos? Something dodgy about this thread... im out.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Oddest thing I've seen all day lol


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Front nudes of woman and pics of guy in coat to establish true bf


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Me next!

What do you reckon my mate's running at... possibly holding a bit too much fat around the thighs don't you think


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

2004mark said:


> Me next!
> 
> What do you reckon my mate's running at... possibly holding a bit too much fat around the thighs don't you think
> 
> View attachment 156084


PMSL! 15-30% mate


----------



## Best (Jun 16, 2014)

U stupides they both recently lost a lot of weight and are working out well. The women is in the coat because she have an excess skin so she is shy a little bit . Just give an estimate.


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Best said:


> U stupides they both recently lost a lot of weight and are working out well. The women is in the coat because she have an excess skin so she is shy a little bit . Just give an estimate.


Do you not understand why we can't estimate the bf of someone in a coat? Are you serious?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm concerned about my nose and considering surgery what do you think?


----------



## Best (Jun 16, 2014)

SwAn1 said:


> Front nudes of woman and pics of guy in coat to establish true bf


Very funny I will give u a double prize if u show ur women nude photos.


----------



## smity220385 (Mar 15, 2012)

I estimate based on the picture about 50%...she defiantly is 0% or 100% so I figured somewhere in the middle. As others have said u cant give an accurate guess like that..


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Best said:


> Very funny I will give u a double prize if u show ur women nude photos.


I'm single mate otherwise I would


----------



## Best (Jun 16, 2014)

U can not estimate bf but are they both looking lean or still fat.


----------



## Gman81 (Nov 11, 2012)

I'd guess the woman to be low 20 percent ish


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

Dunno about the fella but she looks around 80% polyester 20% cotton to me.


----------



## Best (Jun 16, 2014)

Gman81 said:


> View attachment 156088
> 
> 
> I'd guess the woman to be low 20 percent ish


And the man.


----------



## Gman81 (Nov 11, 2012)

spudsy said:


> Dunno about the fella but she looks around 80% polyester 20% cotton to me.


I'd say more to be honest. But if you say they have lost alot of weight and are still improving/meeting their goals, that's all that matters.


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Best said:


> And the man.


It's you isn't it!!!!


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Since OP seems fairly serious... I'm going for 30ish% for the guy


----------



## Gman81 (Nov 11, 2012)

I'd go for around the 30% mark myself. It is really difficult to guage the womans bf due to the amount she's covered up......


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

They're not your friends are they? there's something weird about posting pictures of pictures, the photos of the guy look like they where taken 10 years ago the qualities that poor.

Your Mum and Dad?


----------



## Best (Jun 16, 2014)

Brook877 said:


> They're not your friends are they? there's something weird about posting pictures of pictures, the photos of the guy look like they where taken 10 years ago the qualities that poor.
> 
> Your Mum and Dad?


But I love ur mum and dadyyyyyyyyyyyys.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Haha this thread just had me in stitches!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

How's the DNP going? :lol:

You must lead a shallow life, posting up foolish things like this.


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

Best said:


> U stupides they both recently lost a lot of weight and are working out well. The women is in the coat because she have an excess skin so she is shy a little bit . Just give an estimate.


in a coat!?


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Best said:


> But I love ur mum and dadyyyyyyyyyyyys.


You are a strange man


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

inb4 op is a serial killer and has them in his basement


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

I swear the pics of the guy are taken through a photo frame too :lol:


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

KRSOne said:


> I swear the pics of the guy are taken through a photo frame too :lol:


I was acutally thinking a window... someones elses window... with a big zoom lens... from a tree


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

As already said, you can't make an accurate guess with these photos

As @KRSOne said, I'm 99% sure that the photo of the guy turned to the side is a picture in a photo frame. Seems odd why you would have it in a frame, but it looks like it haha! Can see the black boarder and little cracks and smudges where the glass is


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Echo said:


> As already said, you can't make an accurate guess with these photos
> 
> As @KRSOne said, I'm 99% sure that the photo of the guy turned to the side is a picture in a photo frame. Seems odd why you would have it in a frame, but it looks like it haha! Can see the black boarder and little cracks and smudges where the glass is


You don't have framed topless pics of yourself :confused1: You must have a well boring mantle piece mate.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

SwAn1 said:


> PMSL! 15-30% mate


your lats need work!


----------



## Best (Jun 16, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> You are a strange man


U too.


----------



## Best (Jun 16, 2014)

Echo said:


> As already said, you can't make an accurate guess with these photos
> 
> As @KRSOne said, I'm 99% sure that the photo of the guy turned to the side is a picture in a photo frame. Seems odd why you would have it in a frame, but it looks like it haha! Can see the black boarder and little cracks and smudges where the glass is


Echo u have scared the hack out of me when I saw ur 6 weeks dnp cycle , as u have stopped on the third week of using it due to bad skin reactions.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Awesome quality photos, particularly of the bloke, were they taken on the new iphone?


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Best said:


> Echo u have scared the hack out of me when I saw ur 6 weeks dnp cycle , as u have stopped on the third week of using it due to bad skin reactions.


No, I stopped because the weather got way too warm around my area?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

There's been a few anectdotal observations regarding Rectal Administration of DNP, would you like to know more?

@Best


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

So @Best why do you have a framed photo of a topless fat bloke?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Is that even the same woman in both pics?

That bloke looks scary, in a rapey kind of way.


----------



## Best (Jun 16, 2014)

latblaster said:


> There's been a few anectdotal observations regarding Rectal Administration of DNP, would you like to know more?
> 
> @Best


Yes I would like to


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

And the award for strangest new member 2014 goes to....


----------



## Best (Jun 16, 2014)

richardrahl said:


> And the award for strangest new member 2014 goes to....


Just shut the f up and let the other members talk.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Haha brilliant thread... its too stupid to even be a troll


----------



## Best (Jun 16, 2014)

funkdocta said:


> Haha brilliant thread... its too stupid to even be a troll


If u think its stupid then don't post u stupid.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Gary29 said:


> Awesome quality photos, particularly of the bloke, were they taken on the new iphone?


1980whatnow?


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

the serial killer looks tubby.

his next victim looks normal bf for a woman 25% ish


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Best said:


> Yes I would like to


Well, as I said these are "anectdotal observations".......

What you do, is get some Lube & place them where the sun doesn't shine. Ok?


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Best said:


> If u think its stupid then don't post u stupid.


Don't be so defensive dude, you made a bit of a dumb thread we are only having a laugh. You need a sense of humour!


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

Best said:


> Yes I would like to


LOLLLLLL


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Well, as I said these are "anectdotal observations".......
> 
> What you do, is get some Lube & place them where the sun doesn't shine. Ok?


This has made me laugh way more than it should have because I can actually imagine a 23 y.o middle eastern overweight man over on all fours trying to shove dnp up his ass while reading this thread :lol:


----------



## Best (Jun 16, 2014)

KRSOne said:


> This has made me laugh way more than it should have because I can actually imagine a 23 y.o middle eastern overweight man over on all fours trying to shove dnp up his ass while reading this thread :lol:


Who are u calling middle Easter u lady boy.


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

Best said:


> Who are u calling middle Easter u lady boy.


where are you from OP


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Best said:


> Who are u calling middle Easter u lady boy.


Are you a Ladyboy...? :thumb:


----------



## Best (Jun 16, 2014)

KRSOne said:


> where are you from OP


I'm from America. U lady boy.


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

Best said:


> I'm from America. U lady boy.


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Are you a Ladyboy...? :thumb:


im middle easter


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

We need a Poll.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Best said:


> I'm from America. U lady boy.


----------



## k3z (Oct 17, 2007)

2004mark said:


> I was acutally thinking a window... someones elses window... with a big zoom lens... from a tree


To be fair if he has those pictures framed on his wall he probably deserves everything OP has in store for him...


----------

